# broken cable repair on pop up



## amcdeac

Just when I thought I was getting the hang of things, I committed the ultimate rookie mistake -- was trying to make an adjustment after lowering the top. Needed to raise it up just a bit. However, I had latched one of the roof corners. I am now the none-too-proud owner of a camper with a broken roof cable. :no: :bang::smack-head::shrug:I suppose this is a good learning opportunity but one I wasn't looking forward to having. 

How hard is it to repair a broken cable? Does anyone know where I can find instructions for a Fleetwood? The cable broke inside the gear box of the crank, so I will need to open that up and make some fixes. Is this something that is possible to repair at home?

A close friend with very high mechanical abilities (a commercial and residential building contractor, but obviously not an RV mechanic) would handle the fix, while I mostly stayed out of the way.


----------



## dogbone

Don't feel to bad. I did the same thing to my coachman, when it was new. They fixed it under warranty.
I don't think it would be to hard as long as you can get to and see how the cable was run. I know they go around pulleys. Just make sure you remember how they ran and replace the cable.
good luck.


----------



## antigua

Go to this page below. I hope this helps you out. Scroll down to the bottom of the page you'll see a PDF file "Coleman Lift Systems Repair Manual - 1968 - 2000 Various Models" I know yours is an 07 but this still may apply to yours lift system too. Or at least get you started in the right direction. Good Luck!!

Manuals - Coleman Camping Trailers


----------



## amcdeac

Thanks for the replies. I suppose I can get this done with help from my friend, but I might chalk this one up to STUPID and contact Complete RV is Denver North Carolina's Premier Independent RV Repair, RV Service, and Custom RV Upgrade Solution. I don't think I would find satisfaction in this repair so I might need to leave it to the pros.

My local Fleetwood dealer can't get me in for 3 weeks and forecasts a price that is double the rough quotes from two other shops.


----------

